# Chippewa river



## Fishmore (Sep 12, 2002)

Ive started fishing the chip lately and have had some luck with smallies.So far ive released them all but would like to keep a few for the table.Anyone know anything about the safety of eating fish from the chip??

THANKS!


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

there are ok to eat. just don't go nuts on them. you need to keep some around for other people


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

Follow this link to the DNR home page, there is a Fish Advisory posted there, it tells you the in's and outs of eating fish from Michigan waterways. Or you can pick up a printed version from your favorite tackle shop. Enjoy.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

id let them go and let them grow! They is better eating fish to catch them smallies!


----------



## Fishmore (Sep 12, 2002)

I practice almost exclusively catch and release but do like a fish dinner once in a while.Smallies may not be the best tasting but still pretty darn good imo.Now when im fishing closer to home in the Red Cedar theres no question......they go back!im gonna post a Red Cedar report in the southwest stream section for anyone who is interested. FISH ON!


----------

